# Spigen Rugged Armour Pro case



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

So it's pretty much been well over a month since I dipped my toe into the world of smart watches and the Apple Watch Series 6 and I will admit I have not taken it off or really looked at another watch to purchase !

However what has happened is a new obsession Apple Watch Straps , I've purchased new sports loops and leather straps and then last night watching Olympus has fallen for the 5th time with my son I realised I missed my G shock &#8230; but I also would miss the functionality of my Apple Watch

So &#8230;.I head to Amazon and less then 24 hours I've turned my Apple Watch into a G shock look a like

my wife commented that she like it plus in my line of work most of my colleagues wear G shocks so this Spigen Armour Pro case fits in nicely
So here are some before and after pics


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

That certainly looks impressive! I have been forcing myself to wear other watches recently. The AW is just too addictive!


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Not bad for £20 

I need to start wearing my other watches again , but you are right the AW is addictive and I would miss some of the functions now on a daily basis


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I just noticed that the red crown surely looks “correct” against the olive green case, like a highlighted button on a green G-Shock.


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

To be honest I’ve had my eye on a G-Shock Rangeman GPRB1000 GPS since it’s release a while back 

I know you can’t really compare AW & G shock but from a functionality point of view I just think the AW at this moment provides me a little bit more

it will be interesting to see if the rumours are correct of a more rugged AW as that would really tick all the boxes that I am after


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

I love that case protected. I was so close to buying the grey one many times. I wish they allowed it to wear as a destro. How comfy is the strap? Some reviews commented on it being really hard plastic.


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

It’s actually really comfortable 

the plastic resin reminds me of the lower end G shocks / Casio watches … not fantastic but very wearable


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I wore that Spigen off and on for a while on my Series 4 but stopped after it tore off too many screen protectors taking it on and off. I've not bothered with screen protectors on my Series 6, just living with minor scuffing, and I'd actually forgotten I owned the Spigen. As I return to doing more plague-interrupted outdoorsie things, I will need to break out the Spigen and get some more use out of it. Thank you for the timely reminder!


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

I’ve not bothered with screen protectors but I find the case is pretty good and I’ve had a few compliments on it as well from people at work

the only gripe I have with it is that sometimes it does not sit flush on my charging stand possibly due to the added weight rather than a regular strap so it can stop charging

it doesn’t happen all the time but I do have to double check it’s charging correctly if I’m using this case


----------



## jettech (Oct 3, 2009)

Just got this case and works well with the apple watch. Good buy for sure.


----------

